# What is LUXE PM40?



## Vaporesso (25/11/20)

Hi Vaporesso Fans,

Introducing LUXE PM40, which packs a revolutionary Turbo Boosting Tech, adjustable airflow and wattage, and GTX coils to satisfy you with every inhale.

By adopting the unique anti-leakage mechanism and 1800mAh high-density battery in a pocketable body, the LUXE PM40 brings you a worry-free vaping experience.

The top filling system, translucent cartridge and replaceable coil make the LUXE PM40 extremely user-friendly.

6 highlights

• Turbo Boosting on Flavor Exploration
• Adjustable Airflow
• Adjustable Wattage
• GTX Coil Platform
• Anti-leakage Mechanism
• High-density Battery


----------



## Vaporesso (25/11/20)

5 colors, which is your style?


----------



## Vaporesso (26/11/20)

LUXE PM40 uses turbo-boosting to keep the flavor as optimal as the first puff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grillevoks (5/12/20)




----------

